# Monorail



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark Horovitz:

I think I found what might be your next Monorail Locomotive project:



An 0-1-0ST built to suit Rich Morris\'s extensive monorail trackage at Blaenau Ffestiniog.




















For those of you not familiar with Mark's previous scratch built Live Steam Monorail Locomotive:

Lizard Valley Steam Monorail Company: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiB__3O3ly0


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

So it's a unicycle? Surely there must be a wheel fore or aft to prevent the need to balance carefully on the 1(!) wheel.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

From the counterweights on the side rod, I'd say it is a 1-1-1.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

0-3-0, but not in the French classification!


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you'd call those counter wheels; mounted horizontally on the bottom loco (fore and aft, red bracket) and riding on the flange at the bottom of the monorail. 

It looks like there are two men in the cab (top photo), one bent over and you can only see his back. Maybe that's how they keep it balanced - fireman and engineer. Where do they keep the coal? Under the seat? 

These were the only two pictures of the loco.


----------



## Belpaire (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's a little more info: 

http://www.freewebs.com/railmachinesltd/thesteammonotrain.htm 

It sounds like it has two drive wheels with an idler wheel in the middle for braking. 

Here's a video. Probably not the best for people who get sea sick. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o30FDVe92fY 

Roger


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

How da **** is that flimsy lookin' rail holding up that lokie? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Chompers (Jan 8, 2008)

i think you might get sea sick in riding in that thing.


----------

